# Not a good photo shoot but still gonna post!



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Today we dragged the scale out so we could weigh the kids market wethers and Doe kids and I decided I might as well weigh my replacement buck I kept and get some good pictures. 
Between having to use my phone because my good camera is dead and Titan being a spoiled turd it didn't go so well lol but I don't care because I'm still proud of the little guy and hopefully with all the botched pictures you can see what a amazing little guy he really is. 
He is just shy of 5 months old and has been choosing to molest his room mate instead of eating like he should the last few weeks. I tried to tell him we can't do that any more because we need to grow for the real deal next month but he's a teenage and thinks he knows best. But I absolutely love this little guy and can't wait to see him all grown up and handsome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! He is a nice looking boy!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good looking!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

:goodjob::great::neat:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well that makes me feel good because he looks better in person, not so much here  we will have to do another better one at a year or so old lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> ... but he's a teenage and thinks he knows best.


Spoiled? Oh, no! He is a victim under strong hormones, and, don't you know, "a buckling must breed as many does as possible TODAY, because nobody knows if he is still alive tomorrow ... " 

"Humans! They don't understand a bit! But I still like them, they are *my* humans!"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh gosh yes! He hasn't been acting like a buck which had me a little nervous about using him this year but he sure has figured it out now! I'm not even sure if I'm going to use him this year though lol I had kept him and another one to equal a more mature buck but the more the other one has matured the more I'm really not all that thrilled with him. So I'm going to look at a buck this weekend so we shall see. Hopefully it works out because I have someone coming on the .5th to get the other guy. If not then I will have a nice long kidding season with the older buck getting the majority of the girls


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Me LIKEY!!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Really impressive for 5 months! So how much did he weigh after all that effort?!? 

My 16 month old buck is also doing more romancing than eating despite it being the middle of summer. I tried the stern lecture...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking boy.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

88.4 pounds. Which at first I wasn’t overly thrilled that his ADG slowed down so much after weaning but then I thought of the almost two weeks straight I slept with my pillow over my head because he screamed and screamed for his dam and then now this (eye roll) so when I put it all together he only had a month of eating well in very hot conditions. For a month though I really didn’t know if he would be mature enough to do anything lol I’m still kinda shocked how he went from a sweet little guy that just wanted food and loves to a hormonal pervert. But I will probably put him in with at least one doe and see what he does....if I purchase this buck tomorrow. 
And thank you both! I actually wanted a buck to keep out of another doe but every time I looked at Titan I just liked him more and more. Better then his friend, every time I look at him I like him less and less lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That's an amazing weight!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I have never really kept track of weight after weaning, sometimes I’ll throw a yearling on just to see what it says. So gaining roughly (I’m not at home near my notes) 17 pounds in 60 days just sure didn’t seem that great to me for a buck. But he is way bigger then the kids wethers, but he still has testosterone and didn’t have to go threw banding. 
But his length, I don’t think I have ever had a buck so dang long! And I just really see a lot of potential for the little guy.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I was thinking long when I first saw his picture. But again, what do I know?lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

"The _little_ guy? Me? I am strong, I am young, I am capable! I am GREAT!!"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol that's exactly him and why his name is Titan. Then again I was thinking about naming him Mr. Bean too though lol 
Well dwarf dad I think you know a good deal  his length is what really drew my eye to him, I think he is very long, but then he also does these dang poses where he look like circus freak long, like the first picture, and then this is him when he was like a week old


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And already doing that upper-lip trick _flema_, which I do not find in the dictionary! Titan for sure a better name than any kind of Bean ...

Or why not Don Juan? But, of course, too late now!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol that's exactly him and why his name is Titan. Then again I was thinking about naming him Mr. Bean too though lol
> Well dwarf dad I think you know a good deal  his length is what really drew my eye to him, I think he is very long, but then he also does these dang poses where he look like circus freak long, like the first picture, and then this is him when he was like a week old
> View attachment 158697


Yep, even then he was a standout!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> I tried the stern lecture...


The only one capable of lecturing a teenage boy is an older, calmer, STRONGER, buck, I've found. I do love having multiple bucks around (which I no longer do).


Trollmor said:


> And already doing that upper-lip trick _flema_, which I do not find in the dictionary!


I think you are looking for flehman response (in English).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mariarose said:


> I think you are looking for flehmen response (in English).


Thanks, that is the one!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Those pictures are way better than the ones I seem to be getting. Mine will stand in a perfect pose, but bring the camera or cell phone out and they stand like they are crippled. And, if I can get them to finally cooperate, they get photobombed by one that I don't want pics of!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I sort of recognize that, @lottsagoats1!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

me two!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh gosh yes! For every decent picture I get of any goat there is at least 10 bad shots. For a really good one I think there is 30 or 40 bad ones lol it is so frustrating! The one thing I always dread when selling a goat is when they ask for more pictures! I’m like seriously do you know how hard it was to get THOSE ones? I usually just end up sending a video


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HaHa.
I know the feeling. It takes 100's of pictures, because my goats are friendly or curious. 
They are up in my face. 

I get tail shots, eye shots or them standing stupid ect. Before I finally get 1 or 2 good pics.

When buyers ask for more, which I just took. I will try to get them, but it is a lot of work and a pain.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It is absolutely mind boggling how one very small thing in the wrong position can make a goat look absolutely terrible and vise versa! I’m not really after that perfect pose where they look 10X wider then they really are or anything just one that they don’t look like one leg is shorter then the other or that they are naturally scrunched up lol my camera takes pictures fast, I’m sure there is a fancy term for that, but I will just sit there and keep taking pictures over and over again. It’s pretty funny going back threw and seeing what one second makes a difference. I think pictures are the most dreaded part for me. I go nuts sitting there doing nothing but tacking pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya there. :imok:


----------

